# Sunday Morning



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You live too dangerously. I think you need to wear a little more protective clothing.  

I got the smilie to work.

PS....nice pics


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Idee! I didnt have a smoker, so the gloves came out.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

newbee 101 said:


> Thanks Idee! I didnt have a smoker, so the gloves came out.


Don't let them shame you into thinking protective clothing is for sissys. Pain is pain no matter how tough people think they are!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I should have taken a picture of the stingers bristling out of my gloves after hiving a swarm in the rain yesterday. Never seen anything like it. I felt awful for the bees that died, but I thanked my lucky stars for those gloves.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

It would take an awful lot to shame me!  Me and bee stings dont go well with each other. Itching everwhwere, hives, the whole nine yards. I always wear my full suit when I am in shorts. I have a half suit for quick inspections, with pants.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

iddee said:


> You live too dangerously. I think you need to wear a little more protective clothing.


HAHA....

Funny, made me laugh!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I wonder if your still laughing when you take one in the eye.  <<<<jeffzhear


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I was just being facetious. Didn't mean to shame any one. I think every beek should wear what makes him comfortable around the bees and lets him enjoy them to the max. It is just so hard to express light hearted feelings in cold print.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Iddee, I can honestly say that I was thinking about those photos you posted recently as I was figuring out how to get my little swarm out of the tree. And in the midst of it all, admiring the heck out of you because you wore no gloves or veil. My thinking is you must have a way with bees, a gentle manner that does not hurt or alarm them. That's my goal, but until then... gloves!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pics....thanks for posting them......I can't work in gloves, but I don't think I am a sensitive to stings as some people..... I have read what other people have posted about stings in the hands and I never notice them until I am done and undressed looking for them. I have the same veil....that is the best one I have ever owned. Mine is the string tie type though.


----------

